
The Amazon Is Not Earth’s Lungs - mhb
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/08/amazon-fire-earth-has-plenty-oxygen/596923/
======
JadeNB
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20928161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20928161)
? (I don't know which one should stay.)

